# Why dont my chickens breed



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Can any one tell me a way of getting my birds to breed


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

They are sablepoots


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

They may be too young or it may be off season for mating. Not all poultry mates year round - geese and turkeys and guineas are seasonal breeders. Hope this helps!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Just let nature take its own course. Plus the whole deed takes just a few seconds, they may be mating and you just not see them. Or they may not be old enough. 

Also, I've removed your other post as it is a duplicate.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine breed in front of everyone!! I looked out the front window because a car was stopped in front of the house. The whole family had their faces pressed up against the windows watching my Cocky Rocky, well, um, you know. I don't know if they were horrified or fascinated!!!

I also met my UPS guy in the driveway with my package and a hen followed me down and was inspecting his feet when Big Red came out of nowhere, and, well, you know. He looked at me and said "Is that what I think it is?" I said, "Yup, we have a full on Rated R yard and garden!!" He laughed and said "I always wondered "How" it happened!!"

Yup, when Mother Nature kicks in, there isn't anything that will stand in her way.


----------



## berniceannab (Aug 15, 2012)

lol - i dont have any prob getting mine to "get with it" either. My roo takes on all 3 of his favs first thing in the morning as soon as i let them out of the barn. The early bird gets more than the worm around here.

oh - AND my roo eats my laying mash too.... according to my Momma, laying mash is to roos what viagra is to men! LOL


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you feed it to them dry or mashed


----------



## berniceannab (Aug 15, 2012)

madman said:


> Do you feed it to them dry or mashed


I buy laying mash from a local Amish man who grinds it. You can buy it at Tractor Supply- They call in Layenna (not sure on spelling) and you can get it in Crumbles. If you have a grain mill or a feed mill near by, they can sell it to you as well, they call it "laying mash". Laying mash if ground resembles ground corn.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

play some Barry White....


----------

